# Ras Al-Khaimah



## Eire19 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi,
I have been offered a teaching job in RAK. It looks really beautiful there. I am just wondering if anyone has any info on the young/single social scene there?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Eire19 said:


> Hi,
> I have been offered a teaching job in RAK. It looks really beautiful there. I am just wondering if anyone has any info on the young/single social scene there?


Not exactly a hopping city IMO.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Plenty of teachers up there though, and plenty of bars, especially in and around Hilton Al Hamra.

Great outdoors life, nothing like Dubai, quieter and a lot more easy going. 

It is what you make of it.


----------



## Eire19 (Jan 4, 2017)

Ya, I like the idea of being away from the madness of Dubai. The outdoor activities sound great. I just wanted to be sure that I would have a social life . Thanks for your replies


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Eire19 said:


> Ya, I like the idea of being away from the madness of Dubai. The outdoor activities sound great. I just wanted to be sure that I would have a social life . Thanks for your replies


You'll defo have a social life, and loads of parties in peoples apartments too. Waterspouts and fishing is regular, trips up to the mountains, and this was my drive to work (attachment), and Jebal Jais (other attachment).


----------



## Eire19 (Jan 4, 2017)

That all sounds amazing. How far is it to Dubai? Could you go for a night out at the weekend every now and then?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Eire19 said:


> That all sounds amazing. How far is it to Dubai? Could you go for a night out at the weekend every now and then?


I drive to RAK (actually on the border in Umm Al Quain) once a month to buy discounted adult beverages, maybe 1-1/2 hours, so it is definitely doable. You can fly down the 611 now except for the section with so many trucks.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

I've been living in RAK for 3 years now, running our office here as well as commuting to our head office in Jebel Ali on average once weekly.

RAK is what you make of it. You can make as much or as little of the social scene as you want, although it is nowhere near the level of Dubai for choices. Lots of tourists and weekend visitors tend to descend on the city.

It takes me around 1h15m from Al Hamra to JAFZA most of the time. No significant traffic on 611 Southbound, but coming back north it can take almost 2 hrs at the wrong time of day due to construction at the Sharjah border around Maliha Road. 

Al Hamra to/from Dubai airport is easier than Dubai Marina to Dubai Airport. It takes me no more than 45 minutes without traffic on 311 (just 1h10m from LANDING at Dubai to walking through my front door this past Saturday).


----------



## Eire19 (Jan 4, 2017)

Thank you all for your replies. I feel very positive about RAK now. A few of you said that it is what you make of it. I think the same could be said for anywhere you go. Thanks again


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

I went there once for an interview session and find that place very good, its calm, less crowded and feels awesome, I wish I could have gotten the job opportunity, i loved it after Abu Dhabi.


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Moved up to RAK just over a month ago and enjoy living here.

The drive from here to DIFC where I work usually takes about hour ten on a good day on the 611 but one smack up on the Sharjah area and it does blow out.

Return journey usually can take a tad longer due to the lane squeezing on the trucks at the Sharjah/New Mosque area but as long as you are chilled about it then its not a problem.

The pro's so far are outweighing the cons.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> Moved up to RAK just over a month ago and enjoy living here.
> 
> The drive from here to DIFC where I work usually takes about hour ten on a good day on the 611 but one smack up on the Sharjah area and it does blow out.
> 
> ...


Just curious - have you moved up there to save on the rentals or is there more of a reason (the lifestyle)?


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

rsinner said:


> Just curious - have you moved up there to save on the rentals or is there more of a reason (the lifestyle)?



Bit from column A......bit from Column B.

The reduction in rental is a big plus and no getting away from that, day to day living is more relaxed and cheaper.

Plus you get to see another side of the UAE you would not ordinarily see or experience with the Dubai sheltered life.

If I could also add the B/S o-meter up here seems to be considerably lower than what we experienced in Dubai it is refreshing.

Not all sweetness and light though...but its all how you look at it in general.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

If you like a game of darts go to pebbles Bar in Bin Majid beach hotel (opposite side of roundabout to the Carrefour turn), some decent people used to get in there.


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> If you like a game of darts go to pebbles Bar in Bin Majid beach hotel (opposite side of roundabout to the Carrefour turn), some decent people used to get in there.


m

Must admit I am looking forward to the yacht club opening back up 

https://www.facebook.com/RAKsailingclub/


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> m
> 
> Must admit I am looking forward to the yacht club opening back up
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/RAKsailingclub/


Is that the old Marina Bar? Had some very expensive nights in there LOL.

One particularly memorable morning was having a Bacon sandwich and a pint of stella at 9am during Ramadan 2013, not because i wanted the Stella as such, just because i could - it truly is another world up there.


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Is that the old Marina Bar? Had some very expensive nights in there LOL.
> 
> One particularly memorable morning was having a Bacon sandwich and a pint of stella at 9am during Ramadan 2013, not because i wanted the Stella as such, just because i could - it truly is another world up there.



hehehe....got that right...it is like another world up here, and thankful for it. 

Think you might be going on about 'Muse Marina' which is still going strong and does a cracking roast on Saturday.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> hehehe....got that right...it is like another world up here, and thankful for it.
> 
> Think you might be going on about 'Muse Marina' which is still going strong and does a cracking roast on Saturday.


The one behind Royal Breeze, large deck area outside, smallish bar and a stage for some truly useless bands.


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> The one behind Royal Breeze, large deck area outside, smallish bar and a stage for some truly useless bands.



hehe...Muse it is then


----------

